# About.com- IBS After Gallbladder Removal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As you can imagine, being the Guide to IBS does not necessarily bestow any magical cocktail party benefit. However, since a large portion of the population is affected by IBS, many people do divulge their intestinal problems to me, even at dressed-up affairs! One topic that seems to keep popping up is that of newly developed IBS after people have their gallbladders out, a procedure known as cholecystectomy. Of course, I find this fascinating and so I have dug in and uncovered what I could about why this might be so:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

